# Moving to Eurpoe. Can I Buy a Car there and Bring it Back in 5 Years?



## tchubs (Aug 18, 2009)

Do new European Audi cars meet American safety/emissions standards?


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

tchubs said:


> Do new European Audi cars meet American safety/emissions standards?


no, if you buy Audi made for European market, you can not import back to usa after 25 years , 
possibly you can order US Audi in europe but that is questionable


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

If you are attached to the state department or the military, they have Auto Exchange that deals with US spec tax free cars.

I bought my TT through them for about 3k under msrp.


----------

